# Dark Power Pro P9 850W zirpt wie verrückt



## Lude969 (30. Juli 2012)

*Dark Power Pro P9 850W zirpt wie verrückt*

Wie oben schon beschrieben zirpt das Netzteil wie verrückt is das normal? hab den Pc auf dem Schreibtisch stehen aber selbst unter dem Tisch würde ich das zirpen hören...

Selbst mit 5 Gehäuselüftern und 2 CPU Lüftern ist das Zirpen zu hören da es auch sehr aufdringlich ist.

Liegt hier nen Defekt vor oder is das einfach so? Da war selbst mein Noname Netzteil leiser 

Gruß Lude969


----------



## Hardware97 (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Dark Power Pro P9 850W zirpt wie verrückt*

Meinst du so eine art "Spulenpfeifen"??


----------



## Lude969 (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Dark Power Pro P9 850W zirpt wie verrückt*

Hm noch nie welches gehabt aber hab mal videos im youtube angeschaut dort hört es sich so ähnlich an. Vergleichbar mit ner Grille die im NT hockt un munter singt. Hab auch bemerkt das es als ma für nen paar Min weg ist dann hört man garnichts und dann aus dem nichts kommt es wieder obwohl ich jetzt nichts anderes mache am PC wie im Internet zu surfen.


----------



## Hardware97 (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Dark Power Pro P9 850W zirpt wie verrückt*

Hmmm....

Für mich klingt das wie ein Hardwarefehler, z.b. ein defekter Elko oder eine defekte Spule.

Ein Elko ist sowas:
http://i.computer-bild.de/forum/cus...re/schrilles-piepen-17317d1270330825-elko.jpg
Wenn sie auch so aussehen wie in deinen Netzteil dann sind die Elkos in deinen NT defekt.

Aber auf eigene Gefahr würde ich es nicht machen in dem Netzteil Elkos auszuwechseln.
Bring es zu nen kumpel oder ähnliches, oder du kannst es selber.


----------



## be quiet! Support (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Dark Power Pro P9 850W zirpt wie verrückt*

Hallo Lude969,

wie, bzw. wo hast du denn die 5 Gehäuselüfter angeklemmt?
Wann hast du das Gerät erworben?

*Es ist dringend davon abzuraten Reparaturen, an elektrischen Geräten, selber vorzunehmen. *
Zum einen verlierst du durch das Öffnen eines Gerätes jegliche Garantie.
Bei einer Instandsetzung durch unautorisiertes Personal erlischt die Betriebserlaubnis deines Gerätes.
Bauteile des Netzteils können sehr hohe Spannungen führen, welche zu lebensgefährlichen Verletzungen führen können.   

Gruß

Marco


----------



## Lude969 (31. Juli 2012)

Die 4 Lüfter drehen an ner Lüftersteuerung einer is am Mb angeschlossen. 

Hab einen kabelstrang genommen und angeschlossen: SSD-> Dvd Laufwerk-> Lüftersteuerung.

Was ich gemerkt habe is das es nicht ständig ist dieses zirpen sondern 5 min zirpt dann wieder ruhe herscht obwohl ich z.b nur auf em desktop bin und nichts groß mach internet usw. Und sobald ich glaub nen wenig Leistung brauch Spiele usw is ruhe bin aber unsicher das müsste icb nochnals genau testen.

Also solange es nicht ständig is machts mir nichts aus doch nich lieber wäre mir es würde nie zirpen  

Das Netzteil ist ungefähr nen Jahr alt.

Aufmachen oder ne Reperatur kam nie in den Sinn keine Angst ich hab schiss vor Strom wie sau


----------



## be quiet! Support (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Dark Power Pro P9 850W zirpt wie verrückt*

Hallo Lude969,

schick mir mal bitte deine Systemkonfiguration. Entweder hier, oder als PM, ganz wie du magst.
Dann schauen wir mal weiter.

Gruß

Marco


----------



## Lude969 (1. August 2012)

*AW: Dark Power Pro P9 850W zirpt wie verrückt*

Morgen, 

hier mal mein System:

CPU: i5 3570K 		  Mainboard: AsRock z77 Extrem 4 		  Arbeitsspeicher: 16GB Corsair Vengeance LP 		  Festplatte(n): 128GB SSD Samsung 		  Grafikkarte: Asus GTX 670DC2 Sound: Creative Soundblaster X-Fi Extreme Gamer fatal1ty Pro 		  Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro P9 850W 		  Gehäuse: Bitfenix Shinobi 		  Betriebssystem: Windows 7 x64 		gruß Lude969


----------



## be quiet! Support (3. August 2012)

*AW: Dark Power Pro P9 850W zirpt wie verrückt*

Hallo Lude969,

hui, da ist das Netzteil aber - nebenbei bemerkt - "etwas" überdimensioniert. Um die 500 Watt wären hier genug gewesen.

Hast du das neuste BIOS drauf?
*
BITTE NEHME EINSTELLUNGEN AM BIOS NUR VOR, WENN DU MIT DEM UMGANG VON BIOS VERTRAUT BIST. FÜR SCHÄDEN KANN KEINE HAFTUNG ÜBERNOMMEN WERDEN.*

Kannst du uns bitte deine BIOS Einstellungen übermitteln. Du kannst dazu das Programm von ASRock verwenden. Zum Download geht es hier:

Gruß

Marco


----------



## Lude969 (3. August 2012)

Hey,

Weiß das das Netzteil ein wenig zu groß geraten ist aber hab es für nen super Preis bekommen und wollte mir die Option auf Sli offenhalten oder vieleicht häng ich ma noch ne Klimaanlage dran bei dem Wetter .

Obs das aktuellste Bios is kann ich so aus dem Stehgreif nicht sagen bin arbeiten und mit dem Handy on werd aber am Wochenende mal schaub ob ich das aktuellste habe. 

Übermittel es euch dann und geb nochmals bescheid.

Schönes Wochenende schonmal.

Gruß Lude969


----------



## Lude969 (14. August 2012)

*AW: Dark Power Pro P9 850W zirpt wie verrückt*



be quiet! Support schrieb:


> Hallo Lude969,
> 
> hui, da ist das Netzteil aber - nebenbei bemerkt - "etwas" überdimensioniert. Um die 500 Watt wären hier genug gewesen.
> 
> ...


 
Sorry das es länger gedauert hat bin aber momentan ein wenig eingeschränkt in meiner Zeit.

Also hab Version 1.20 drauf un die läuft auch super wollte deshalb auch nicht unbedingt nen Biosupdate machen. Welche Werte genau benötigst du?

Hardware Monitor Voltage?

Hier mal nen Bild von dem reiter:

http://s14.directupload.net/file/d/2982/wbcnakgg_jpg.htm

Hab mich an die OC vorgabe von hier gehalten:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...ng-fuer-jedermann-auf-gigabyte-z77x-ud3h.html

hab die Spannungen auf den standartwert festgesetzt DRAM Voltage: 1,350 Volt (abhängig vom verwendeten RAM-Kit. Herstellerangabe beachten!)
CPU VCORE: 1,130 Volt
CPU VTT: 1,050 Volt
CPU PLL: 1,800 Volt
IMC: 0,925 Volt

Und den Multi auf 40 mehr hab ich nicht gemacht.

gruß Lude969


----------



## be quiet! Support (15. August 2012)

*AW: Dark Power Pro P9 850W zirpt wie verrückt*

Hallo Lude696,

die aktuellste BIOS Version für dein MoBo ist die V2.0.
Ich empfehle dir das BIOS deines MoBos vorerst auf den aktuellen Stand zubringen.

*BITTE NEHME EINSTELLUNGEN AM BIOS NUR VOR, WENN DU  MIT DEM UMGANG VON BIOS VERTRAUT BIST. FÜR SCHÄDEN KANN KEINE HAFTUNG  ÜBERNOMMEN WERDEN.*

Bei Overclocking können/dürfen wir leider, aus haftungs- und versicherungstechnischen Gründen, keinen Support geben. Alle "Manipulationen" laufen auf eigene Gefahr.

Gruß

Marco


----------



## Lude969 (15. August 2012)

Alles klar spiel heut abend mal die neue Version auf und dann schaun wir mal. 

Mittlerweile überhöre ichs zum großen teil aber gerade wenn ich wie gesagt nicht am pc sitz und was herunterlade und deswegen den pc über nacht laufen lasse da hört man das zirpen.

Meine Frage noch deswegen is es "gefährlich" oder is es kein Problem.

Wollt mich ma bedanken für die super und scgnelle Hilfe!


----------



## Lude969 (15. August 2012)

*AW: Dark Power Pro P9 850W zirpt wie verrückt*

So hab jetzt das aktuelle Bios drauf geändert hat sich absolut nichts hab jetzt auch nichts übertaktet oder sonstiges.

Werd mal die Tage das neue Frontpanel anschließen und das Gehäuse dann schließen um zu sehen wieweit man dann noch was hört und geb dann bescheid weil wenn dann noch was herauszuhören is dann wärs echt heftig nervig 

Werd aber sicher erst gegen Wochenende dazukommen bis dahin noch ne warme Woche 

Edit:

Hab gemerkt solange ich mich auf dem Desktop verweile da zirpts wie verrückt doch sobald ich z.B. LoL Starte und nur bei der passworteingabe bin hört es sofort auf und es kommt nicht wieder? Beende ichs dauerts so 30 sec dann fängts wieder an.


----------

